# Was würdet ihr heirfür bezahlen?



## Ale_Schmi (12. Oktober 2005)

Rahmen: Rocky Mountain RM6 mit RM7 Hinterbau (2001/2002)
Federgabel: MZ Junior T (2005)
Steuersatz: FSA Orbit XL (2001)
Sattelstütze: Race Face XY (2001)
Sattel: Tioga Multicontrole XL (2004)
Vorbau, Lenker, Griffe, Kralle: Amoeba Scud (2003)
Scheibenbremsen: Avid Juicy 5 (2005)
Kurbel: KCNC Stahlkurbel (2004)
Kettenblatt: Profile 39T (2004)
Schaltwerk: Shimano XT (2002)
Ritzel: Shimano lx (2005)
Kette: Shimano LX (2005)
Züge: Nokon Konkavex (2005)
Hebel: Shimano LX (2002)
Reifen: Maxxis Highroller (2004)
Laufrad: Vuelta DH Naben mit Sun Double Track Felgen (2004)
Schläuche: Maxxis DH (2004)


----------



## decolocsta (12. Oktober 2005)

2000,-


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HOFFI123 (12. Oktober 2005)

Höchstens 2000,00 !!!!
Mfg HOFFI123


----------



## _pa (12. Oktober 2005)

zwischen 1500 und 2000 je nach zustand, rechnung vorhanden etc


----------



## ZwoSix (12. Oktober 2005)

ehrlich gesagt nix! man hat ja schon oft gehört das die alten schwingen von rocky mountain brechen


----------



## decolocsta (12. Oktober 2005)

dirtflames schrieb:
			
		

> ehrlich gesagt nix! man hat ja schon oft gehört das die alten schwingen von rocky mountain brechen



Jeder Rahmen bricht unter gewissen Voraussetzungen.
Da sollte man erstamal nicht so viel drauf geben.
Vielleicht sind die ja bei 5 Meter Flatdrops gebrochen oder was
weiß ich.


----------



## derschotte (13. Oktober 2005)

wenn du es nicht dieses jahr noch fahren willst, beobachte ebay ein bissle. da sind um diesen preis komplette rm7 zu haben.


----------



## Ale_Schmi (13. Oktober 2005)

es sind alle rechnungen vorhenden, inklusive restgarantie der teile und das bike wurde nur im flachland gefahren!


----------



## derschotte (13. Oktober 2005)

die nützen dir bis auf die gabel und die bremsen nur leider nicht viel da die sonstigen teile älter sind oder verschleissteile sind.

wie gesagt, beobachte ein bissle ebay. ich weiss, ich bin grosser ebay fan. aber dort machst du immer noch die besten schnäppchen  siehe meine bikes 

was ist denn die preisvorstellung vom verkäufer?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (13. Oktober 2005)

[DHC]Alex schrieb:
			
		

> es sind alle rechnungen vorhenden, inklusive restgarantie der teile und das bike wurde nur im flachland gefahren!




hat dir das der verkäufer erzählt? liest man ja auch bei ebay öfters.... zb. "banshee scream mit monster T, nur in der stadt rumgerollt"... lol, lol, lol,...

also, was man dafür noch geben würde, kann man schlecht sagen. dafür muss ne probefahrt hr und ne ausgiebige inspektion des rahmens. ich z.b. würde keinen rahmen kaufen, der älter ist als 1 jahr... es sei denn ich krieg ihn zum schleuderpreis. 
gruss, rainer


----------



## numinisflo (13. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde wohl ca 1500 bezahlen, wenns wirklich so gut in Schuss ist evtl auch irgendwas Richtung 2000. 

Gruß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

